# Could y'all send some prayers up for my wife?



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

My wife Heather is undergoing surgery tomorrow to remove her gall bladder.

After 4 months of her suffering, I am praying this will be the cure our family needs. The doctor is 95%, but I am looking for a higher Physician to guide his hands tomorrow at around 1pm.

Please pray for a pain free recovery for my darling. She is my everything, and a mommy to 2 wonderful children. We love her and pray God will hold her in His almighty hands during this time of need, cloaking her in his healing powers.

May God bless each one of you in the New Year and please accept my humble thanks for your prayers.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Prayers said for a successful operation and a speedy recovery.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

you got it man, consider her added to my prayerlist.


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*Prayer*

I hope that all works out well here Aggie - your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

You've told us to call upon you when we are in need. I come to your throne of grace today on behalf of Heather who faces gall bladder surgery tomorrow. Wrap her in your love, turn her eyes to Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith, and let her find your peace that passes our understanding.

I ask you for a successful surgery, and a full and fast recovery so that she may be able to have joy in her health and in your provision to her family once again.

I ask for these blessings on behalf of Heather in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers sent. And here's some comfort: both my mom and a coworker had gallbladder surgery last fall, and both were up and at 'em within a day or two. Very little post-operative pain, plus they both felt much better after having it taken care of.

Good luck!

Drew


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Prayers sent and again tonight when my wife and I pray together. Due to her suffering before hand, after my mother had her gall bladder removed she felt so good she said she wondered if she should go back and give the doctor some more money. We'll pray that your wife has the same experience.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent. My wife had the same operation several years and had very little pain. Also a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Amen


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers And Comfort For Your Wife And Family
God Bless You All


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Done deal. Keep us posted.


Mike


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Gracious Father;

Thank you for your mercy. Please help this woman. In Jesus name I pray. amen.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your prayers. Heather came through it today with flying colors. She elected to stay the night at the hospital, so she can get some rest. Unless something changes, she should be home Friday morning. I thank God for his healing powers and pray He continues to stand by her.

Thanks 2cool...God bless each and every one of you.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent God Bless


----------

